# AirLink 101 AWLH4130 wireless adapter & Win 7



## 88Jonsson

hey guys I have an AirLink 101 AWLH4130 wireless adapter. I also have a upgrade version of windows 7. I plan on doing a clean install of Windows 7 form XP pro. I am wondering if my wireless adapter will work with it or not. I have heard a lot of people having trouble finding the driver needed to get it to work in Vista and im not sure if its going to work in Windows 7. I don't want to install windows 7 and not be able to use the internet because I cant find the right driver. Could someone please help me?


----------



## johnb35

I was just on their download drivers page and it doesn't look like it has windows 7 drivers.  The last driver update for that model was back in march 2007.  I would just invest in a new wireless adapter that has windows 7 drivers.


----------



## 88Jonsson

that what i figured I would have to do. Could you make any suggestions on a good wireless adapter that would have windows 7 drivers?


----------



## Mannyc

*airlink 101 awlh4130 Windows 7 drivers*

Hey Guys, I had the same problem when I upgraded to Win7 x86 Ult. I used the drivers for Vista and got the card working just fine. I had to download it from there site but before I upgraded my system. Everything is working and I had no problems accessing the net after. Good Luck,

Manny


----------



## 88Jonsson

Mannyc said:


> Hey Guys, I had the same problem when I upgraded to Win7 x86 Ult. I used the drivers for Vista and got the card working just fine. I had to download it from there site but before I upgraded my system. Everything is working and I had no problems accessing the net after. Good Luck,
> 
> Manny



You used the vista driver? could you send me the link where you found this driver? That would be awesome! how would I be able to save the driver to a disk and get it to boot off the disk? 

If you could help that would be great!


----------

